
Charty for WhatsApp – Visualize WhatsApp chats - semihunaldi
http://codeparametric.com/
======
statictype
UI looks gorgeous.

How do you actually access the chat data? Didn’t realize this was even
possible.

~~~
semihunaldi
Hi @statictype, The app itself is not acessing the chat data.

\- User should export the chat data within WhatsApp and save the exported zip
file on the phones storage. \- Then in Charty App, selecting the exported file
initiates the calculation.

------
Brajeshwar
Bought it. Zipped past the instruction to download the chat history for this
App to crunch. Now, when I want to actually use the App, I have no idea how to
download WhatsApp Chat separately and neither does this App have an
instruction to do it!

~~~
semihunaldi
Hi @Brajeshwar, Firstly thank you for choosing to downloading app.

\- Inside the app at the information page and also at the first opening of the
app there is an instruction for usage info for the app.

\- You should export the chat data within WhatsApp and save the exported zip
file on the phone's storage.

\- Then in Charty App, select the exported file and touch to "Prepare my
Report" button to view your results.

If you have any further problems, please do not hesitate to getting in touch
with me.

------
semihunaldi
Hi everyone,

I made an iOS app for visualizing your WhatsApp chats. It's completely secure,
all of your data stays in your phone. There is no server side so, no internet
connection is needed.

I would be very happy if you contribute by downloading and trying it.

------
AbraKdabra
No Android version?

~~~
semihunaldi
Hi, sadly for now, it is only an iOS application.

------
stereo
Fun, well done, and I like the copper/rose gold colour scheme.

~~~
semihunaldi
Hi @stereo, thank you for your lovely comment.

------
paperparametric
Perfect!

------
sailorcloud
Congrats! UI looks nice. Keep up the good work.

------
dubrocks
The name Charty is already taken on the App Store by an app that integrates
with Siri Shortcuts. OP is an IP thief.

~~~
wilde
Are you the developer of that app? This is a strong reaction over a rather
unoriginal name.

